# Miui-Glitch No Mms



## dkopp (Aug 10, 2011)

Running EH09
Glitch V12
MIUI 1100210

started from scratch, wipe, wipe then wiped somemore.

Love MIUI but I cant get MMS to work. Tried different Kernels, but cant get things working

to all developers, your work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have the EH09 radio?

Edit: Just re-read the OP


----------



## BWOT75 (Sep 29, 2011)

Same here... miui 110210 (new one from dfgas from rom manager) and messaging AP is not working at all....just fc

****if I revert back to 1.10.07.1 then sms/mms is fixed, then if I go back to 1.10.21 I can open messenger ap, but if I try to send an mms it breaks and will just FC
***Receiving mms will not "break" messaging, but trying to download it will cause FC. I think the reason sending will break messenger is because it is constantly trying to send it so you always get FC. but...MMS is definately broken on 1.10.21


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems like this is consistent across the Fassy builds, too. At least from what I'm reading about Enyo's attempt. Andmer's just needs either JT's kernel or Glitch to get working Wifi, and then has an issue with reboot recovery which lies in MIUI itself. Apparently taking the mms.apk from the previous working version is the DIY fix of choice?


----------

